# Missing in Berwick upon tweed



## stevekay5762 (Sep 22, 2012)

Poppy our **** zu she is 14 years old black and brown and small 

she is chipped 

went missing this morning from beach below haven site 

please get in touch if you have seen her


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Any news on your dog yet..Hope she is found save and well and back home where she belongs...


----------

